# Pacific Energy Artisan



## amkazen (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

Attached are 2 pictures of our approx. 5 1/2 yr old Pacific Energy Artisan.  The glass has never been cleaned, that I can remember.  In this picture the pipe temperature about 2 1/2 feet above the stove is approx. 475 degrees.  There is a nice secondary burn in the stove.  I have always had that but never called it that...there was just always fire in the stove and heat in the room and I was a happy camper!

We have never gotten around to building a hearth for the stove.  We plan on building a hearth using cultured stone but cannot settle on a nise design for the hearth and a possible mantle.  Anyone have any ideas?

The stove is sitting on porcelain tile that was thinset on top of 2" of gypcrete that cover the radiant floor piping.  We are a few inches past the minimum dimensions away from the Adirondack 6" classic "D" double tonuge & groove cedar logs we had trucked in from our log home dealer in Plattsburgh, NY. We have never had any issues with the walls or floor getting hot.  

Well, I thought others might like to see a small stove in action.


----------



## Shane (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks ALOT like the Avalon Mission Series stoves.  I really like the mission styling.  The door detail on this one is very nice and it looks like it fits right in to your home.  I like the tile.


----------



## Todd (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice little stove. What's the grate underneath for, an ashpan?


----------



## amkazen (Jan 1, 2008)

I think that grate is just for decoration.  We have never put anything on it.


----------

